# The Real Trophy Trout are in Galveston!



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Well it was cold, windy, nasty, but what more could you want for some winter Trout action. Despite the poor weather reports we still made it out at daybreak to go after those overweight gals and some fish for lunch. We started out Trophy Trout fishing over oyster with mirrolures, half way through the first drift Rick set into a monster fish that stayed down like a red until that swirl that put out a wake that showed the big girls spots and size. When the first fish of the day goes 28" it's a good day no matter what, but the steady bite throught the trip was nice to. After giving a couple other haunts a drift we set out to get our lunch. We found a school of fish in a deep channel and caught em by dragging plastics off the bottom. Made one last stop on a good winter shorline and picked up a couple more with devils. Brought home 7 for the grill between 16" and 22". And of course no gators were harmed during the trip she's still out there so go get em, tight lines.


----------

